# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  هيونداى الأنترا 2007 حد يبيع! قصدى يشترى

## sameh atiya



----------


## ميمة اسلام

متميز فعلا يا سامح باختيارك الجميل 
والسياره جميله فعلا 
تسلم الايادي 
وفي امان الله

----------


## sameh atiya

> متميز فعلا يا سامح باختيارك الجميل 
> والسياره جميله فعلا 
> تسلم الايادي 
> وفي امان الله


أهلاً يا ميمة
ربنا يكرمك بإذن الله
شكراً على حضورك الجميل  :f:

----------


## alias

السيارة دي تحفة تحفة
بس بجد لاحول ولا قوة لقيت واحد عامل بيها حادث في اشارة المرور

----------


## sameh atiya

> السيارة دي تحفة تحفة
> بس بجد لاحول ولا قوة لقيت واحد عامل بيها حادث في اشارة المرور


أهلاً يا أليس :f: 
العربيه فعلاً جميلة جداً وعاجبانى شخصياً

أهم حاجه الجدع خرج منها ولا إيه  ::eek::

----------


## alias

خرج بس في العناية المركزة حلتو يعني ميؤؤؤس منها بصراحة
اتشجع كده انت وهتها العربية التحفحة دي

----------


## خالد زيدان

أيوة أنا أشترى بس هاتديهالى بكام
نقول مثلاً
10 جنية  :;):

----------


## sameh atiya

> خرج بس في العناية المركزة حلتو يعني ميؤؤؤس منها بصراحة
> اتشجع كده انت وهتها العربية التحفحة دي


ربنا يشفيه ويعافيه

ربنا يسهل الأمور بإذن الله :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> أيوة أنا أشترى بس هاتديهالى بكام
> نقول مثلاً
> 10 جنية


لا يا راجل
ما تاخدها وأديك فلوس عليها كمان أحسن ::-s:

----------


## ألب أرسلان

السلام عليكم .. 

عجبتنى العربية الإنتر ديه .. حشتريها وأروح بيها نادى الأنتر هههههه ..

خالد زيدان بيقول 10 جنيه .. مين يزود .. مين يزود .. خلاص حلال عليك ..
عليك بقى 100,000 جنيه .. إلا عشرة جنيه هههههههههه ....

----------


## Red Devil

بصراحه العربيه دى تحفه جامده جدا جدا

انا ركبت العربيه دى وشوفتها من جوه  دا نظام تانى العربيه جميله جدا
وهيونداى  بدات تكتسح السوق المصريه وتسحب البساط من تحت التيوتا ولانسر

----------


## hazem3

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

عربية اي كلام 

انا معرفش غير البورش الباقي وحشين ومش لذاذ وخربانين 

ولا ايه رايك يا زعيم

----------


## sameh atiya

> السلام عليكم .. 
> 
> عجبتنى العربية الإنتر ديه .. حشتريها وأروح بيها نادى الأنتر هههههه ..
> 
> خالد زيدان بيقول 10 جنيه .. مين يزود .. مين يزود .. خلاص حلال عليك ..
> عليك بقى 100,000 جنيه .. إلا عشرة جنيه هههههههههه ....


حبيبى يا محمود أيوة إشتغل معايا وصحصح كده :y: 
خلينا نبيعلنا أى حاجه ونكسب بقى :Biggrin:

----------


## sameh atiya

> بصراحه العربيه دى تحفه جامده جدا جدا
> 
> انا ركبت العربيه دى وشوفتها من جوه  دا نظام تانى العربيه جميله جدا
> وهيونداى  بدات تكتسح السوق المصريه وتسحب البساط من تحت التيوتا ولانسر


هو الهيونداى كانت مكتسحه فسحبت البساط منها تيوتا وبعدين لانسر
بس بالموديلات الجديده والجميله من هيونداى بدأت تكتسب ثقة الشعب المصرى تانى :y:

----------


## sameh atiya

> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> عربية اي كلام 
> 
> انا معرفش غير البورش الباقي وحشين ومش لذاذ وخربانين 
> 
> ولا ايه رايك يا زعيم


أنا رأيي إنى أضربك بالكرسى اللى جنبى علشان تركن إنت والبورش بتاعتك على جنب ::cop::

----------

